# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Մեր Բակը 4

## wem

«Մեր Բակը»-ը թվով արդեն 4-րդը եթերում է սերիալի տեսքով  յուրաքչյուր աշխատանքային օր,  արդեն Արմենիա-ի երթերում:
Սկզբից ես գրեմ իմ կարծիքը.
   Անկեղծ ասաց ինձ չդզեց,  :Wacko:  Մեր Բակը 1, 2, 3-ը ավելի լավն էին քան այս մեկը, համ էլ այն որ այս մեկ Մեր Բակը ավելի շատ 32Ատամն է, միայն ֆիլմի տեսքով:

----------

Արծիվ (20.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

«Մեր բակը» սերիա՞՞՞՞՞՞լ  :Shok:  օօօօ մայ գաշ

----------


## wem

> «Մեր բակը» սերիա՞՞՞՞՞՞լ  օօօօ մայ գաշ


Ես էլ առաջ նույնը մտածեցի:  :LOL:   :Wink:

----------


## Enigmatic

Հիմարության գագաթնակետն էր, Իմ կարծիքով սրանով Մեր բակի անունը գցում են, պետք չէր  փչացնել էս ֆիլմը: Անգամ մի պահ ծիծաղս չեկա նայելուց: 32 ատամն էլ իրան լռիվ սպառելա հերիք չի, արդեն ամեն տեղ էնքան են իրանք երևում, մարդ զզվումա արդեն դեմքները տեսնելուց: Էս անգամ Հրանտն էլ միտեսակ շատ անբնական էր, ոչ մեկն էլ առաջվա պես չէր խաղում :Think:

----------

Askalaf (21.04.2010), BeatleMan (18.07.2010), KiLa (17.07.2010), wem (20.04.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Սերիալաֆիկացվեց իմ ամենա սիրելի հայկական ֆիլմերից մեկը: 
Մեր բակ 2-ը միշտ նայել եմ, միշտ նայվել ա նույն հավեսով  :Sad:  :

Հ.Գ. 2-ի վրա պետք ա վերջացնեյին: 3-րդը արդեն հիմարություն էր:

----------

Freeman (18.07.2010), Sagittarius (20.04.2010), Աբելյան (20.04.2010)

----------


## wem

> Հիմարության գագաթնակետն էր, Իմ կարծիքով սրանով Մեր բակի անունը գցում են, պետք չէր  փչացնել էս ֆիլմը: Անգամ մի պահ ծիծաղս չեկա նայելուց: 32 ատամն էլ իրան լռիվ սպառելա հերիք չի, արդեն ամեն տեղ էնքան են իրանք երևում, մարդ զզվումա արդեն դեմքները տեսնելուց: Էս անգամ Հրանտն էլ միտեսակ շատ անբնական էր, ոչ մեկն էլ առաջվա պես չէր խաղում


տոշնի իմ մտածածներն եք ասում  :Hands Up:   :Wink:

----------


## Empty`Tears

երեխեք, ուզում եմ նայեմ, մի հատ ասեք, որ սայտով կարող եմ նայել  :Jpit:

----------


## wem

> երեխեք, ուզում եմ նայեմ, մի հատ ասեք, որ սայտով կարող եմ նայել


www.hamovhotov.com

----------


## Empty`Tears

ստեղ էսօր մտա, բայց չկարողացա գտնել  :Blink:

----------


## wem

> ստեղ էսօր մտա, բայց չկարողացա գտնել


հիմա արդեն կա

----------


## Empty`Tears

արդեն նայում եմ, նայեմ, կիսվեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## wem

> արդեն նայում եմ, նայեմ, կիսվեմ


չմոռանաս հարցմանն էլ պատասխան տաս:  :Smile:

----------


## Empty`Tears

Երևանս  :Love:  Աշոտը լռիվ իմ օրին էր  :Jpit: 
Ճիշտ ա տենց ծիծիաղալու չէր, բայց լավն էր, ժպիտով նայում էի  :Smile:

----------


## Արծիվ

> «Մեր Բակը»-ը թվով արդեն 4-րդը եթերում է սերիալի տեսքով  յուրաքչյուր աշխատանքային օր,  արդեն Արմենիա-ի երթերում:
> Սկզբից ես գրեմ իմ կարծիքը.
>    Անկեղծ ասաց ինձ չդզեց,  Մեր Բակը 1, 2, 3-ը ավելի լավն էին քան այս մեկը, համ էլ այն որ այս մեկ Մեր Բակը ավելի շատ 32Ատամն է, միայն ֆիլմի տեսքով:


Ճիշտն ասած մեզ մոտ դեռ չեն ցուցադրել և նոր են ուզում սկսել բայդ դու շատ ճիշտ ես անցածը ավելի լավն էր ու համ ու հոտ կար: Եթե 32 Ատամն է գլխավոր դերում արդեն պատկերացնում եմ ինչ կստացվի  :LOL:  , իմ կարծիքով Մեր Բակ 1-ը ամենա լավն էր՝  Աշոտի, Հրանտի, Արմեն Խոստիկյանի, Ազատ Գասպարյանի և շատ շատ ուրիշների մասնակցությամբ:

----------

Nare-M (11.05.2010), romanista (26.07.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

Սպասում էի, որ ապուշություն կլինի, բայց էդ կարգի  :Bad: :

----------

BeatleMan (18.07.2010), kyahi (01.05.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

Վետերանները իրենց բարձրության վրա էն  , իսկ ջահելները իհարկե համաքայլ չեն գնում « առայժմ » բայց կարծում եմ որ կսովորեն :
Ընդհանուր առմամբ « կարելի է նայել » միուս  սերյալների համեմատ ,   մի  քանիսից  լավն  է հատկապես « դմակահանդես » - ից: Քվեարկել եմ այո

----------

ministr (21.04.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Որ իմացա մեր բակ 4 ա հելել ու դրանից ոչ մի աղմուկ չկար ու Արմենիան էլ նկարել ա, անմիջապես հասկացա, որ ֆիլմը դրել... մի խոսքով էտ բառը չեմ ուզում գրել մեջ են արել:
Մանավանդ որ էս անգամ Շարմի մատը խառը չի... 32 ատամին էլ լրիվ խցկել են, Գարիկն ու Զառան էլ վաբշե պտի չլնեին ըտեղ... մի խոսքով դրել համով հոտով ֆիլմը սերիալ են սարքել... անհամ: Վերջերս Արմենիան շատ ա աչքիցս ընկել... :Angry2:

----------

DavitH (20.04.2010), romanista (26.07.2010)

----------


## Hda

Հացի խնդիրա......

----------

DavitH (20.04.2010), romanista (26.07.2010), Հարդ (20.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

պատասխանել եմ ՈՉ     բայց երևի պիտի պատասխանեի մասամբ, են մասերը որտեղ կար 32 ատամ ու մնացած նոր հավելումները ուղղակի անիմաստ հիմար բան էր Արմենիան հերթական անգամ հարամ ա անում ասա նկարում էիք նորմալ բան նկարեիք ինչ էք ամեն ինչ պղծում 
սխալ ու անիմաստ պրոյեկտ!!!!!!!

----------

romanista (26.07.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Ապէ նատուռի չի դզում սենց կուլտուրականոտ վերնագրեր մեր կլուբում, փոխեք մի հատ ղայդին վերնագիր դրեք, մտնենք զրիցենք, թեչէ սենց նիուդոբնի ա, էլի. ջո՛գըմ ես:

----------

Chilly (26.04.2010), Life (20.04.2010), matlev (20.04.2010), romanista (26.07.2010), Ungrateful (20.04.2010), Երկնային (21.04.2010), Հայկօ (20.04.2010), Նարե (20.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Սերիալաֆիկացվեց իմ ամենա սիրելի հայկական ֆիլմերից մեկը: 
> Մեր բակ 2-ը միշտ նայել եմ, միշտ նայվել ա նույն հավեսով  :
> 
> Հ.Գ. 2-ի վրա պետք ա վերջացնեյին: 3-րդը արդեն հիմարություն էր:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ:

Կինոն երեկ մոռացա նայեմ, բայց փաստորեն ճիշտ եմ արել: :Jpit:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ:
> 
> Կինոն երեկ մոռացա նայեմ, բայց փաստորեն ճիշտ եմ արել:


Ես էլ չեմ նայել, բայց չեմ մոռացել, ուղղակի պատկերացնում էի ինչ պիտի լինի: :Jpit: 
Իսկ ինձ մենակ առաջինն ա դուր գալիս: Ընդհանրապես ամեն ինչի առաջինը միշտ լավ ա լինում, մնացածը նկարում են նկարելու համար

----------


## DavitH

Ճիշտ ա մի հատ նկարում են տեսնում են լավ ա լինում ու մյուս անգամ մտածում են նկարենք են հնի անվան տակ կծախենք Նույնն էլ հիմա ա Մեր Բակ 1 ,2 -ի անվան տակ 3 հիմա էլ Արմենիայի հիմարությունը

----------


## Երվանդ

Ավելորդ անգամ համոզվում ես որ Հայաստանում նորմալ սցենարիստ չկա:

----------


## armuk

Արմենիան էլ տեսնում է "Կարգին հաղորդումը" փակեցին ամեն ինչ անում է իր ռեյտինգը պահի:

----------


## Հենո

Սերիալը մի քանի սերիայով չէն դատում միանգամից, շատ խնդալուա... :Think:

----------

Empty`Tears (23.04.2010)

----------


## Hda

> Սերիալը մի քանի սերիայով չէն դատում միանգամից, շատ խնդալուա...


Ակնհայտ չի՞, որ գնալով վատանալու ա:

----------


## ministr

Միայն առաջին սերիան եմ նայել: Մի երկու անգամ թեթև ժպտացել եմ, բայց դե տենց ահավոր չի լավ (դրա համար եմ այո քվեարկել, բայց դզելուց հեռուա): Էն հոգնած Դիմակահանդեսից (Դիանայի գրած "ուղղագրական" հայերենով, ախմախ սցենարով ու իրա աղջկա հետ տալու աստիճան տխուր արտասանությամբ) որ հաստատ լավա նայվում:

Բայց Շանթ-ի "Ժառանգների" հետ են ժամը համընկեցրել: Երևի ամեն դեպքում Շանթ կնայեմ:

----------


## Gayl

Ինձ որ դուր եկավ, երեկվա սերիան բոց էր :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Արդեն 4 են նկարել ?  :Shok: 
Պատկերացրեք, ես ոչ մեկն էլ չեմ տեսել:

----------


## Gayl

> Արդեն 4 են նկարել ? 
> Պատկերացրեք, ես ոչ մեկն էլ չեմ տեսել:


Չէ 4 չի, սա արդեն սերիալ է:

----------


## Էլիզե

չեմ տեսել...  :Think:

----------


## Meme

Ես տեսել եմ,ու էլի շարունակում եմ նայել,ճիշտա կարծես 32ը լինի սերիալի տեսքով,բայց ինձ դուրա գալիս,տանը մենակ ես եմ ծիծաղում :LOL: ,բայց դե էլի լավա,ուրախանում եմ զատո,համաձայն եմ, որ մնացած մեր բակերը ավելի լավն էին,բայց......

----------


## nune'

Ոչ առաջինն եմ սիրել, ոչ էլ մնացյալը. իմ կարծիքով նման ցածրորակությունները պիտի ուղիղ չվերթով հայտնվեն աղբամանում, ոչ թե մեր եթերում…սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է

----------

Adriano (24.04.2010), Harcaser (22.04.2010), lusattik (22.04.2010)

----------


## armuk

> Բայց Շանթ-ի "Ժառանգների" հետ են ժամը համընկեցրել:


այնքան նախանձեն   :Beee:

----------


## aerosmith

անկապ,անիմաստ ու տուպոյ սերիալա ինչպես։
Աչքիս դրա ռեժիսորնելա Դիաննա Գրիգորյանը  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ոչ առաջինն եմ սիրել, ոչ էլ մնացյալը. իմ կարծիքով նման ցածրորակությունները պիտի ուղիղ չվերթով հայտնվեն աղբամանում, ոչ թե մեր եթերում…սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է


իսկ ո՞րն ա բարձորակություն հետաքրքիր է, 
հատկապես Մեր Բակը առաջինը հայակական դասական հումորի շեդևվր ա :Wink:  ու ես հպարտ եմ դրանով, ուղղակի մենք չկարողացանք միայն մեզ հատուկ կինոոճը շարունակել և զարգացնել, սկսեցինք չգիտեմ ում անհաջող կրկնօրինակել մեր «գլամուռնի» կամ «էքշըն» սերիալներով

----------

Adriano (23.04.2010), Enigmatic (23.04.2010), Gayl (26.04.2010), romanista (26.07.2010), SSS (23.04.2010), Yevuk (29.04.2010), Հայկօ (23.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> իսկ ո՞րն ա բարձորակություն հետաքրքիր է, 
> հատկապես Մեր Բակը առաջինը հայակական դասական հումորի շեդևվր ա ու ես հպարտ եմ դրանով, ուղղակի մենք չկարողացանք միայն մեզ հատուկ կինոոճը շարունակել և զարգացնել, սկսեցինք չգիտեմ ում անհաջող կրկնօրինակել մեր «գլամուռնի» կամ «էքշըն» սերիալներով


Ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո տեսակետի հետ, մասնավորապես մեր բակերից և ոչ մեկը իրենից որևէ արժեք չի ներկայացնում: Ֆիլմը հենվումա ծիծաղ միծաղի, ապուշ մապուշ դիշովի էժանագույն , ռաբիզ հիմքերի վրա: Ավելին կարե;լի է ասել մերբակի 1-ից մինչև 4-ը կրծես մրցույթ լինի, թե որը ամենավատը կլինի, կարելի ասել, որ ամենավատ արդյունքը տվել է էս վերջին նորից հիմար հումորային մթամ հումորային խայտառակ սերյալը:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո տեսակետի հետ, մասնավորապես մեր բակերից և ոչ մեկը իրենից որևէ արժեք չի ներկայացնում: Ֆիլմը հենվումա ծիծաղ միծաղի, ապուշ մապուշ դիշովի էժանագույն , ռաբիզ հիմքերի վրա: Ավելին կարե;լի է ասել մերբակի 1-ից մինչև 4-ը կրծես մրցույթ լինի, թե որը ամենավատը կլինի, կարելի ասել, որ ամենավատ արդյունքը տվել է էս վերջին նորից հիմար հումորային մթամ հումորային խայտառակ սերյալը:


Ինձ թվում ա՝ *Saggittarius*-ը սարկազմով չէր գրել  :Smile: : «Մեր բակը 1»-ը իրոք շատ լավն ա:

----------

Gayl (26.04.2010), Life (23.04.2010), matlev (23.04.2010), murmushka (23.04.2010), romanista (26.07.2010), Sagittarius (24.04.2010), SSS (23.04.2010), Ungrateful (23.04.2010), Yevuk (29.04.2010), Աբելյան (23.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ *Saggittarius*-ը սարկազմով չէր գրել : «Մեր բակը 1»-ը իրոք շատ լավն ա:


Ճիշտ է ես ընդունում եմ Saggittarius-ի կարծիքը, սակայն իմ արտահայտած միտքը դա միայն իմ կարծիքն է այդ զավեշտալի ֆիլմի ցանկացած տարբերակի մասին: Իմ կարծիքով նույնիսկ առաջինը որակային տեսանկյունից չես կարող համեմատել որևէ լուրջ ֆիլմի հետ: Օրինակ չես գտնում, որ այդ ֆիլմում ընդհանրապես դերասանական խաղ չկա, քանզի էդ սցենար գրողը ընդհանրապես չես հասկանում ինչ ֆիլմա ուզեցել հանի: Ու էդ խեղճ դերասանները կենցաղային մակարդակով ինչ-որ դերեր են խաղում:Էն որ լավ տնավարիա ստացվել բան չունեմ ասելու, սակայն միթե դա է իսկակն ֆիլմը: Դա է հարիր մեր հայկական կինոյին:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Ճիշտ է ես ընդունում եմ Saggittarius-ի կարծիքը, սակայն իմ արտահայտած միտքը դա միայն իմ կարծիքն է այդ զավեշտալի ֆիլմի ցանկացած տարբերակի մասին: Իմ կարծիքով նույնիսկ առաջինը որակային տեսանկյունից չես կարող համեմատել որևէ *լուրջ* ֆիլմի հետ: Օրինակ չես գտնում, որ այդ ֆիլմում ընդհանրապես դերասանական խաղ չկա, քանզի էդ սցենար գրողը ընդհանրապես չես հասկանում ինչ ֆիլմա ուզեցել հանի: Ու էդ խեղճ դերասանները կենցաղային մակարդակով ինչ-որ դերեր են խաղում:Էն որ լավ տնավարիա ստացվել բան չունեմ ասելու, սակայն միթե դա է իսկակն ֆիլմը: Դա է հարիր մեր հայկական կինոյին:


Իսկ ով է ասել, որ «Մեր Բակը» պիտի համեմատենք լուրջ ֆիլմի հետ: «Մեր Բակը» զվարճալի ֆիլմ է: Էդ ֆիլմի իմաստը հենց էդ տնավարի լինելն ա: 
Իմ կարծիքով «Մեր Բակը 1»-ը շատ լավ ա ստացվել, դրանից հետո արդեն ոչ տնավարիություն կա, ոչ էլ զվարծճալի ինչ-որ բան: Ավելի շատ ցինիկություն ա:

----------

romanista (26.07.2010), Մանուլ (24.04.2010)

----------


## SSS

Ինչ վերաբերվում է "Մեր Բակ 1"ին,եկեք չմոռանանք ,թե երբ է այն նկարահանվել...այդ ժամանակների համար այն մեզ պետք էր... 4րդ ը չեմ տեսել,որևէ բան չեմ կարող ասել...ամեն դեպքում 1 ը շատ եմ սիրում'գիտակցելով,որ հեռու է լավ ֆիլմ,որակով ֆիլմ լինելուց...կարծում եմ այն մեր կյանքի մի մասն է,որովհետև կրկին անգամ պետք է կրկնեմ,եկեք չմոռանանք երբ է այն ստեղծվել...

----------

A.r.p.i. (24.04.2010), Chilly (26.04.2010), Hayazn (24.04.2010), romanista (26.07.2010), Ungrateful (23.04.2010), wem (24.04.2010), yerevanci (23.04.2010), Yevuk (29.04.2010), Աբելյան (23.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.04.2010), Մանուլ (24.04.2010)

----------


## s_hrayr

Գրողների մեծ մասը դեմ արտահայտվեցին: Բայց իմ կարծիքով համեմատած հիմիկվա մնացած սերիալներին շատ էլ լավ սերիալ, նամանավանդ որ մեջը ծիծաղելու բաներ էլ շատ կան: Հա մեկ էլ ինչի եք համեմատում մնացած մեր բակերի հետ? Պարզ չեր որ ես մեկը որակով զիջելուա են պարզ պատճառով որ մյուսները նկարելու համար ծախսել են տարուց ավել իսկ սրա ամեն մի սերիան նկարվում է մեկ օրում:

----------

Hayazn (24.04.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

<Մեր բակը 1> դիտելուց այ սենց էի :LOL: ,< Մեր բակ 2 >դիտելուց`  :Jpit: , <Մեր բակ 3>  և <Մեր բակ 4> դիտելուց ` :Smile: : Էնպիսի տրագեդիա եք սարքել, որ կարծես լրիվ անհամություն են ցույց տալի: Ընդամենը  մի քանի հատված եմ նայել, ու նենց չի , որ այ սենց :Sad:  դեմքով լինեմ: Հումոր կա, ժպտալդ ու ծիծաղելդ էլ մեկ-մեկ գալիսա: :Tongue:  Քվեարկել եմ *այո* տարբերակը, ելնելով վերը նշված պատճառներից, չնայած որ հարցը էնքան էլ սրտովս չի, էդ աստիճան չի *դզել* :Tongue:

----------

Meme (24.04.2010), wem (24.04.2010)

----------


## wem

> <Մեր բակը 1> դիտելուց այ սենց էի,< Մեր բակ 2 >դիտելուց` , <Մեր բակ 3>  և <Մեր բակ 4> դիտելուց `: Էնպիսի տրագեդիա եք սարքել, որ կարծես լրիվ անհամություն են ցույց տալի: Ընդամենը  մի քանի հատված եմ նայել, ու նենց չի , որ այ սենց դեմքով լինեմ: Հումոր կա, ժպտալդ ու ծիծաղելդ էլ մեկ-մեկ գալիսա: Քվեարկել եմ *այո* տարբերակը, ելնելով վերը նշված պատճառներից, չնայած որ հարցը էնքան էլ սրտովս չի, էդ աստիճան չի *դզել*



ես ուղիղ և անկեղծ խոսքը հարգող տղա եմ:  :Cool:

----------


## Adam

> Աչքիս դրա ռեժիսորնելա Դիաննա Գրիգորյանը


Դիանան լուրջ դրամատուրգ ա  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. չեմ սիրել մեր բակը ընդհանրապես... առավելևս հիմիկվա տարբերակը...

----------

Katka (29.04.2010)

----------


## wem

> <Մեր բակը 1> դիտելուց այ սենց էի,< Մեր բակ 2 >դիտելուց` , <Մեր բակ 3>  և <Մեր բակ 4> դիտելուց `: Էնպիսի տրագեդիա եք սարքել, որ կարծես լրիվ անհամություն են ցույց տալի: Ընդամենը  մի քանի հատված եմ նայել, ու նենց չի , որ այ սենց դեմքով լինեմ: Հումոր կա, ժպտալդ ու ծիծաղելդ էլ մեկ-մեկ գալիսա: Քվեարկել եմ *այո* տարբերակը, ելնելով վերը նշված պատճառներից, չնայած որ հարցը էնքան էլ սրտովս չի, էդ աստիճան չի *դզել*



Իսկ ինձ մօտ այսպես էր.
Մեր Բակը 1  :Jpit:   , Մեր Բակը 2  :Smile:   , Մեր բակը 3  :LOL:   , Մեր Բակը 4  :Smile:   :

----------


## Sophie

Մեր բակը շատ եմ սիրել, 1ինն ու երկորրդը շատ լավն էին, իսկական լավ հումոր: Իսկ 3րդը լրիվ տափակություն էր: Իսկ ներկա սերյալից մի մաս եմ նայել՝  էն չի, բայց դե չեմ հիասթափվել, որովհետև 3րդից արդեն կարգին հիասթափվել էի, հիմա  արդեն սովորական են հայկական ցածրակարգ անհամ  հումորները…  
Բայց ասեմ, որ էն Լալայի տղեն վերջնա  :LOL:  սուր կերպարա

----------


## armuk

չգիտեմ, ոչ լավ է ոչ էլ վատ ավելի շատ անհամ է  :-s

----------


## Hayazn

Ես կարծում եմ , որ այս նախագծի մեջ  , քանի որ կան շատ նորամուծություններ , դրա համար շատերը անմիջապես չեն կարnղանում ընտելանալ դրանց և դժգոհություն են հայտնում , օրինակ Սիլվա Հակոբյանի երգի տեղավորումը ֆիլմի մեջ , արթյոք սա լավ չէ , իհարկե լավե է ուղղակի քեֆս բերեց շատ լավ միտք է հուսով եմ առաջիկայում ավելի շատ և նորոնոր կատարողների կներգրավեն :

----------


## wem

Ես *դզել* ասելով նկատի չուն էի թէ ինչքան եք ծիծաղում չորորդ Մեր Բակը նայելու ժամանակ, այլ այն նկատի ունէի որ համեմատ մնացած Մեր բակերի, այս Մեր բակը ձեզ դու՞ր է գալիս թէ ոչ:

----------


## wem

> Ես կարծում եմ , որ այս նախագծի մեջ  , քանի որ կան շատ նորամուծություններ , դրա համար շատերը անմիջապես չեն կարnղանում ընտելանալ դրանց և դժգոհություն են հայտնում , օրինակ Սիլվա Հակոբյանի երգի տեղավորումը ֆիլմի մեջ , արթյոք սա լավ չէ , իհարկե լավե է ուղղակի քեֆս բերեց շատ լավ միտք է հուսով եմ առաջիկայում ավելի շատ և նորոնոր կատարողների կներգրավեն :


Ես էլ շատ հավանեցի Սիլվա Հակոբյանի երգի տեղավորումը, հարցը նորամուծությունը չի, այլ այն որ.
1. Մեր բակը որպես սերիալ շատ դժվար է ընդունել:
2. Ինչ ընկնում է «Արմենիա» հեռուստաընկերության ձեռքը, 180 աստիճան փոխվում է, դառնում է «Արմենիա»-ին սազական:
3. Այս մեկ Մեր բակը, իր «Մեր բակ»-ությունը ձեեռքից տվել է և շատ ավելի նման է հումորային սերիալի, ոչ թէ «համով ու հոտով Մեր Բակի»:

----------

armuk (28.04.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> Ես էլ շատ հավանեցի Սիլվա Հակոբյանի երգի տեղավորումը, հարցը նորամուծությունը չի, այլ այն որ.
> 1. Մեր բակը որպես սերիալ շատ դժվար է ընդունել:
> 2. Ինչ ընկնում է «Արմենիա» հեռուստաընկերության ձեռքը, 180 աստիճան փոխվում է, դառնում է «Արմենիա»-ին սազական:
> 3. Այս մեկ Մեր բակը, իր «Մեր բակ»-ությունը ձեեռքից տվել է և շատ ավելի նման է հումորային սերիալի, ոչ թէ «համով ու հոտով Մեր Բակի»:


Դե որ այդքանը ասացիր , ես էլ գաղտնիքը բացահայտեմ , բայց ուրիշին չասես : 
Իրականում տեղի է ունենում «  կոմեռսալիզացիա » նրանք , ոչ թէ Սիլվա Հակոբյանին են ներգրավում ֆիլմի մեջ այլ գովազդում են Սիլվաի մենահամերգը ,որը շուտով տեղի կունենա , կամ գովազդում են այն Խանութը որը տնային ապրանքներ է վաճառում երբ ասում են այսինչ և այնինչ փողոցների հատման կետում երևում են մեծ լուսամուտները և շուտով , քանի որ Հրանտին ուղարկեցին սևան կսկսեն Սևանի հույրանոցները գովազդել : Սա ընդունված մեթոդ է փող աշխատելու համար այդ ոլորտում , մենակ ասա համը չհանեն , գոնե մի քիչ նայելու տեղ թողնեն , Բայց միևնույնն է լավն է մեր բակը , որովհետև այն մեր բակն է :
Գիտես չէ ոչ մեկին չէս ասելու :

----------


## Հայկօ

*Product Placement* ա կոչվում  :Xeloq: :

----------


## ministr

> Դիանան լուրջ դրամատուրգ ա 
> 
> Հ.Գ. չեմ սիրել մեր բակը ընդհանրապես... առավելևս հիմիկվա տարբերակը...


Լուրջ դրամատուրգ?
Լուրջ դրամատուրգը օրինակ Գաբրիել Սունդուկյաննա, Զորայր Խալափյաննա.. Վահրամ Սահակյաննա..
Բումերանգից ինչ լուրջ դրամատուրգ..? Որ արհեստական տեքստերից մարդու շունչը կտրվումա...

----------


## Adam

> Դիանան լուրջ դրամատուրգ ա


Հ.Գ. «»  :Smile:

----------

ministr (30.04.2010), Միքո (29.04.2010)

----------


## wem

Սցենարիստը 32 production-ն է:  :Sad:  Պատռաստ եղեք օրեցոր գռեհիկանալու է:  :Cray:   :Cry:

----------


## Արծիվ

Մեր Բակը սերիալը նայելիս սիրտս մի տեսակ խառնում է, հավատացեք կատակ չեմ անում, նա մանավանդ երբ էկրանի վրա տեսնում եմ 32 Ատամի անդամներից՝ Գարիկին և նրա հետի աղջկան  :Bad:  Արա սրանց մեջ հեչ տաղանդ չկա պռոստո զոռով դերասան են դառնում, Աշոտն ու Հրանտն էլ խելքներն դրել են դրանց խելքին: Կարծում եմ նրանք չպետք է համաձայնվեին խաղալու Մեր Բակը սերիալում:

----------

romanista (26.07.2010)

----------


## Hda

> Լուրջ դրամատուրգ?
> Լուրջ դրամատուրգը օրինակ Գաբրիել Սունդուկյաննա, Զորայր Խալափյաննա.. Վահրամ Սահակյաննա..
> Բումերանգից ինչ լուրջ դրամատուրգ..? Որ արհեստական տեքստերից մարդու շունչը կտրվումա...


Դե երեևի դրամատուր*ք* պիտի լիներ, ասում եմ չէ #18...



> Սցենարիստը 32 production-ն է


--դե ուրեմն իրանց խորհուրդ ,թող ակումբ կարդան ավելի լավ պատրաստի սցենարներ կգտնեն..

----------


## Rammstein

Էսօր սխալմամբ մի քիչ աչքի ծերով նայեցի… Վաղուց սենց տափակ ախմախություն չէի տեսել: Ամենազզվելին էն ա, որ մի անգամից երեւում ա, որ ամեն կադր նկարելուց նախ եւ առաջ մտածել են, թե ոնց մի ձեւի ռեկլամ խցկեն մեջը:  :Bad:

----------

armuk (01.05.2010), romanista (26.07.2010), Ungrateful (30.04.2010)

----------


## armuk

> Աշոտն ու Հրանտն էլ խելքներն դրել են դրանց խելքին: Կարծում եմ նրանք չպետք է համաձայնվեին խաղալու Մեր Բակը սերիալում:


ես էլ սկզբից հենց նույն բանը մտածեցի թէ Հրանտը ի՞նչպես է իրեն թույլ տվել խաղալ նման սերիալում :Shok:

----------

Արծիվ (01.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> ես էլ սկզբից հենց նույն բանը մտածեցի թէ Հրանտը ի՞նչպես է իրեն թույլ տվել խաղալ նման սերիալում


 Խի Հրանտը վերին արտի ցորե՞նն էր, էտ երբվանից դառավ Ալեն Դելոն, որ չիմացանք: :Shok:

----------

Ungrateful (01.05.2010), Լուսաբեր (05.05.2010), Կաթիլ (01.05.2010)

----------


## armuk

> Խի Հրանտը վերին արտի ցորե՞նն էր, էտ երբվանից դառավ Ալեն Դելոն, որ չիմացանք:


նա ինքն է իրեն կարծում Ալեն Դելոն  :LOL:

----------


## wem

> Աշոտն ու Հրանտն էլ խելքներն դրել են դրանց խելքին: Կարծում եմ նրանք չպետք է համաձայնվեին խաղալու Մեր Բակը սերիալում: :


 
Այս օրերին մարդիկ փողի համար պատրաստ են ամեն ինչի:  :Sad:   :Boredom:

----------


## hamakargich

:Wink: ես ել եմ այդպես կարցում

----------


## Helios

:Sad: դրա համն էլ հանեցին

----------


## Կաթիլ

Արմենիա նայելուց նենց տպավորություն ա, ոնց որ մեր պատուհանից նայելուց լինեմ, անընդհատ նույն մարդիք են… Երեկ եմ նայել առաջին ու վստահ եմ, որ վերջին անգամ «Մեր բակ 4»-ը, էն Ֆանտոցցիի նման երեխուն տեսա մի պահ ուրախացա, հետո զգացի որ չէ՜  ::}:  դե եսիմինչեր չեմ ասում, ում դուր ա գալիս, թող նա էլ նայի  :Pardon: 
Մեր բակ 1-ը միշտ էլ հավեսով նայում եմ, ու մենակ էդ մեկը  :Smile:

----------

romanista (26.07.2010), Շինարար (02.05.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

Հայ ժող.  տեսել եք 10-րդ էպիզոդի 3-րդ մասը , որտեղ Հասմիկը բուլղարերեն 3 խոզուկներն է կարթում , շատ զվարճալի է :
Ահա լինքը ...

http://www.uzood.com/video/77661/Mer...sode-10-Part-3

----------

Արծիվ (05.05.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Հայ ժող.  տեսել եք 10-րդ էպիզոդի 3-րդ մասը , որտեղ Հասմիկը բուլղարերեն 3 խոզուկներն է կարթում , շատ զվարճալի է :
> Ահա լինքը ...
> 
> http://www.uzood.com/video/77661/Mer...sode-10-Part-3


Հա շատ հետաքրքիրա  :Smile:  ու ամենակարևորը են մասը որ երգումա, եթե չեմ սխալվում Մայքլ Ջեքսոնի երգնա դա, շատ լավ երգա  :Sulel:

----------


## wem

> Հա շատ հետաքրքիրա  ու ամենակարևորը են մասը որ երգումա, եթե չեմ սխալվում Մայքլ Ջեքսոնի երգնա դա, շատ լավ երգա


լավ երգա, միայն թէ ոչ հասմիկի կատարմամբ

----------

Freeman (27.07.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> լավ երգա, միայն թէ ոչ հասմիկի կատարմամբ


Այս սերիալի մեջ կարևորը պահի հաճելի զգացմունքն է :
Իհարկե Հասմիկից շատ ավելի լավ կատարողներ կան , բայց եթե այս     
http://www.uzood.com/video/77661/Mer...sode-10-Part-3 
էպիզոդը մի թեթև ժպիտ է առաջացրել քո դեմքին , ուրեմն ամեն ինչ կարգին է և կարիք չկա շատ լուրջ մոտենալ այս սերյալին :

----------


## wem

> Այս սերիալի մեջ կարևորը պահի հաճելի զգացմունքն է :
> Իհարկե Հասմիկից շատ ավելի լավ կատարողներ կան , բայց եթե այս     
> http://www.uzood.com/video/77661/Mer...sode-10-Part-3 
> էպիզոդը մի թեթև ժպիտ է առաջացրել քո դեմքին , ուրեմն ամեն ինչ կարգին է և կարիք չկա շատ լուրջ մոտենալ այս սերյալին :


Ուղղակի ես դա նկատի ունէի որ այդ երգը լսել ուրիշ երգչի կատարմամբ, շատ անսովոր է, նույնչափ անսոր է ինչաքան որ անսովոր էր Մեր բակը ընդունել սերիալի տեսքով:
Հուսով եմ հասկացանք իրար:  :Wink:

----------

Hayazn (06.05.2010)

----------


## Jerry

ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆ ԵՄ ՀԻՄԱՐՈւԹՅՈՒՆ Ե ՈՐ ՍԵՐԻԱԼ ԵՆ ՍԱՐԵԼ, ԲԱՅՑ ԵՏ ԱՍՏԻՃԱՆ ԵԼ ՎԱՏԸ ՉԻ! :Cool:

----------


## tikopx

Լավ ե հանել ,մանավանդ են որ են երաժշտական հատվածները ծատ քիչա ,ոնցոր հնդկական կինո լիներ այն ժամանակ

----------


## Ungrateful

Էդ "մեր բակի" ու էն դիշովկա սերիալների /վերվարածներ, բանակ-մանակ, մի կաթիլ մեղր... տո էլ եսիմ ինչ/ տարբերությունը մենակ էն ա, որ "մեր բակը" նկարված ա լուրջ կամերաներով` Fisheye, բան-ման... տենց ջակի-ջուկի/ :Jpit: /, թվանոց տեխնիկայով: Իսկ էդ, շատ քիչ ա, որ կինոն "նայելու բան" տիտղոսի արժանանա:

Բան չմնաց, շուտով Արմենիան ու 32 Պրադաքշնը` "Նվագախմբի տղաները", "տղամարդիք", "կտոր մը երկինք"-ն ու "Տժվժիկ"-ն էլ սերիալի ֆորմատով կնկարեն: Դրանց շատ չկա:

----------

Fender (09.05.2010), romanista (26.07.2010), Աբելյան (12.05.2010)

----------


## Արամ

իմ դուրը գալիսա, ամեն սերյան չէ բայց, լավերը կան...ուղղակի մի քիչ սխալա էլի ասենք պիտի Մեր բակ չդնեին անունը, ու Լալաին ու Աշոտին չնկարեին, որովհետև  իրանց հումորնու 32 տղեքի հումորը ոճերի մեջ տարբերվումա, իրար հետ չի սազում, խի եմ ասում Աշոտին ու Լալաին հանեն որովհետև 32ը իմ դուրը ավելի ա գալիս

----------


## Հինատա

իմ դուրը այդքան չի գալիս,որ համեմատենք առաջինի հետ ապա շատ վատը կլինի:Ինձ ավելի շատ դուր է գալիս առաջինը:

----------


## Արծիվ

> իմ դուրը գալիսա, ամեն սերյան չէ բայց, լավերը կան...ուղղակի մի քիչ սխալա էլի ասենք պիտի Մեր բակ չդնեին անունը, ու Լալաին ու Աշոտին չնկարեին, որովհետև  իրանց հումորնու 32 տղեքի հումորը ոճերի մեջ տարբերվումա, իրար հետ չի սազում, խի եմ ասում Աշոտին ու Լալաին հանեն որովհետև 32ը իմ դուրը ավելի ա գալիս


Ճիշտ է ճաշակին ընկեր չկա բայց, Աշոտի ու Լալայի հումորը բացարձակ ՏԱՓԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ է ֆիլմի մեջ իսկ 32 ի մեջ վաբշե հումոր չկա, բացարձակ անկապություն է, նա մանավանդ երբ նայում ես Գարիկին, Լուիզային :Love:  և էն մյուս աղջկան, այդ ամենից հետո պարզապես սիրտս   :Bad:

----------


## armuk

ինձ թվում է այս թեման սպառեց իրեն:   :Xeloq:

----------

Արծիվ (10.05.2010)

----------


## Ahik

Ժողովուրդ ռեժիսորն ո՞վա: Նենց առագ են թերթում չեմ հասցնում կարդալ:

----------


## wem

> ինձ թվում է այս թեման սպառեց իրեն:


Քեզ թվալը դեռ շատ քիչ է:

----------


## armuk

> Քեզ թվալը դեռ շատ քիչ է:


որովհետև էլ ոչմեկը ասելիք չունի, անհամ ու աննպատակ խոսում եմ   :Nea:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ժողովուրդ ռեժիսորն ո՞վա: Նենց առագ են թերթում չեմ հասցնում կարդալ:


Իրենց ձեռա տալիս քանի որ չեն ուզում որ մարդիկ իմանան թե այդ սցենարը ում հնարովի ապուշություննա  :LOL:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Քեզ թվալը դեռ շատ քիչ է:


Արմուկը ճիշտա ասում Վեմ ջան քանի որ ես թեմայում քննադատությունից բացի ուրիշ բան չկա ու ինչքան էլ խոսանք սրա վրա միևնույն է ֆիլմը անկապ է ու անկապ էլ կմնա  :Wink:

----------


## boooooooom

Չի նայվում, ավելի շատ նյարդայնացնումա: Չեմ սիրում Զառայի ու Լուիզայի երկխոսությունը:

----------


## Hayazn

Հայ ժող , խնդրում եմ մի քիչ լավատես եղեք : Արմենիա-ի էկրանի վրա այսօր մեր բակից լավ սերիալ չկա , վերադարձն ու դմակահանդեսը աղղակի դեպրեսիաի դեղատոմս են , իսկ մեր բակը գոնե մի քիչ միմիկաի մկաններդ շարժում է դեռևս , օրինակ ես մարդիք եմ ճանաչում , որ նայում են հենց այն կերպարների համար , որոնց այս թեմայում քննադատում են : Նորից խնդրում եմ , լավատես եղեք :

----------

Անահիտ (13.05.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Հայ ժող , խնդրում եմ մի քիչ լավատես եղեք : Արմենիա-ի էկրանի վրա այսօր մեր բակից լավ սերիալ չկա , վերադարձն ու դմակահանդեսը աղղակի դեպրեսիաի դեղատոմս են , իսկ մեր բակը գոնե մի քիչ միմիկաի մկաններդ շարժում է դեռևս , օրինակ ես մարդիք եմ ճանաչում , որ նայում են հենց այն կերպարների համար , որոնց այս թեմայում քննադատում են : Նորից խնդրում եմ , լավատես եղեք :


Հայազն ջան ես լավատեսեմ եմ բայց իրոք որ *Մեր Բակը* բառից բուն իմաստով դեբիլությունա  :Smile:  ճիշտ է դու շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել *Դիմակահանդեսը*՝ դեբիլություն և ուժազ, սցենարից զուրկ, հեքիաթ, մի խոսքով ապուշությունա իսկ *Վերադարձի* մասին ես նույն կարծիքին չեմ քանի որ դա իմաստալից սերիալա և ամենակարևորը որտեղ խաղում են Արտաշես Խաչատրյանը, Սամվել Սարգսյանը և Արտաշես Ալեքսանյանը ապա այդ սերիալը պարզապես անթերի է քանի որ նրանց նման դերասաներ համարյա թե չկա այսօր ամողջ Հայաստանում: Մարդիկ լավ էլ խաղում են իրենց դերերը և դա շատ զգալի է և սերիալն էլ շատ իմաստալից է քանի որ Ղարաբաղի կռվի և 1988 ի Երկրաշարժի մասինա: Մի խոսքով այդ սերիալը Հայի կյանքի մասինա իսկ Մեր Բակում ու Դիմակահանդեսում հայտնի չի թե դրանց սցենար գրողները ինչ են մտածել գրելուց առաջ  :Smile:

----------

Hayazn (13.05.2010), wem (16.05.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Ճիշտ է ճաշակին ընկեր չկա բայց, Աշոտի ու Լալայի հումորը բացարձակ ՏԱՓԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ է ֆիլմի մեջ իսկ 32 ի մեջ վաբշե հումոր չկա, բացարձակ անկապություն է, նա մանավանդ երբ նայում ես Գարիկին, Լուիզային և էն մյուս աղջկան, այդ ամենից հետո պարզապես սիրտս


չհասկացա Լուիզայի են լօվիկ նշանը չակեռտների մեջ էր թե ոնց?

----------


## Արծիվ

> չհասկացա Լուիզայի են լօվիկ նշանը չակեռտների մեջ էր թե ոնց?


Չեմ կարծում թե տարբերություն կա  :Wink:

----------


## romanista

> Սպասում էի, որ ապուշություն կլինի, բայց էդ կարգի :


Ապուշություն ասացիք ու թողեցի՞ք: Ախր լրիվ հիմարություն է, մակարդակի իսպառ բացակայությամբ լի: Այն առաջին երեք ֆիլմերն էլ մակարդակով չեին պարծենում, բայց գոնե հումոր կար, որը այստեղ կոմպենսացվել է ցանցառությամբ ու հայ "աստղիկների" կերպարներով: Ես փող ունենայի, ամբողջ "Արմենիա TV-ն" կգնեյի ու կփակեյի հավերժ:

----------


## Hayazn

> Ապուշություն ասացիք ու թողեցի՞ք: Ախր լրիվ հիմարություն է, մակարդակի իսպառ բացակայությամբ լի: Այն առաջին երեք ֆիլմերն էլ մակարդակով չեին պարծենում, բայց գոնե հումոր կար, որը այստեղ կոմպենսացվել է ցանցառությամբ ու հայ "աստղիկների" կերպարներով: Ես փող ունենայի, ամբողջ "Արմենիա TV-ն" կգնեյի ու կփակեյի հավերժ:


Ինչ լավ է , որ այդքան փող չունես , թէ չէ էս ժողովուրդը ինչ պետք է նայեր :
 Էլի ԱՍՏՎԱԾ մեր երեսին նայեց :
Փառքդ շատ :

----------


## romanista

> Ինչ լավ է , որ այդքան փող չունես , թէ չէ էս ժողովուրդը ինչ պետք է նայեր :
>  Էլի ԱՍՏՎԱԾ մեր երեսին նայեց :
> Փառքդ շատ :


Արմենաիան նայելով չի՞ սրան հասել ժողովուրդդ: Դու հայաստանում չես գտնվում, որ տեսնես ու հասկանաս հայաբնակ հայերի վիճակն ու մակարդակը, իսկ "Արմենիայի" "Մեր Բակի" նման ցածր մակարդակի հաղորդումները ավելի են իջեցնում ազգիդ հայաբնակ հատվածի ճաշակը... անիմաստ է վիճելը, երբ զգում ես, որ քո ասածը մեկ է չեն հասկանում, ուր մնաց ընդունեն...

----------

BeatleMan (18.07.2010)

----------


## DavitH

էս Հրանտ խի ա գնացել Մեր բակից ոնց որ չկա???

----------


## Կարապետ

Չեմ նայել ու չեմ էլ ուզում նայեմ:

----------


## romanista

> Չեմ նայել ու չեմ էլ ուզում նայեմ:


Ճիշտ էլ դու ես անում :Smile:

----------


## KiLa

Ուղղակի խայտառակություն է... Շուտով երկու ամիս կլինի ու ոչինչ չկա ասելու, ոչինչ չկա խոսելու, քննարկելու... :Sad:

----------


## wem

Ինչ որ ընկնում է «Արմենիա»-ի ձեռքը փչանում է, այնպես որ «մեր Բակ»ն էլ բացառություն չեղավ:  :Cray:  Աշոտն էլ դուրս եկավ «Մեր բակ»ից, վերադարձավ Հ1, նոր հեղինակային հաղորդումով, մնաց Լալան դուրս գա ու ֆիլմը վերջնականապես փչանա: Ցավում եմ «Մեր Բակի»ի դաժան կորուստի համար:  :Cry: 
1 րոպե լռություն «Մեր բակի» անդառնալի կորստի համար:

----------


## aerosmith

տանել չեմ կարում էդ զիբիլը, մտահղացումը 32ինն էր, բայց խի տենց փխացրին ես չիմացա.... անասուն բանա մի խոսքով. ոչ մի հետաքրքիր բան

----------


## Inna

> Ինչ որ ընկնում է «Արմենիա»-ի ձեռքը փչանում է, այնպես որ «մեր Բակ»ն էլ բացառություն չեղավ:  Աշոտն էլ դուրս եկավ «Մեր բակ»ից, վերադարձավ Հ1, նոր հեղինակային հաղորդումով, մնաց Լալան դուրս գա ու ֆիլմը վերջնականապես փչանա: Ցավում եմ «Մեր Բակի»ի դաժան կորուստի համար: 
> 1 րոպե լռություն «Մեր բակի» անդառնալի կորստի համար:


Ես ել եմ համձայն քեզ հետ առաջվա <<Մեր Բակը>>-ն ավելի հետաքրքիր էր: :Sad:

----------


## wem

> Ես ել եմ համձայն քեզ հետ առաջվա <<Մեր Բակը>>-ն ավելի հետաքրքիր էր:


առաջվա՞՞՞՞ : «Մեր բակը» միշտ էլ հետաքրքիրա եղել, ուղղակի այս մէկը «Մեր բակ» չեր, զիբիլ էր, որը ուներ «Մոր բակ» անունը:

----------


## Inna

> առաջվա՞՞՞՞ : «Մեր բակը» միշտ էլ հետաքրքիրա եղել, ուղղակի այս մէկը «Մեր բակ» չեր, զիբիլ էր, որը ուներ «Մոր բակ» անունը:


Wem ջան բայց ինչի՞ <Մոր բակ>

----------

Կարապետ (18.07.2010)

----------


## romanista

Երեկ գիշերը Հայ ԹիՎի -ով գործի տեղը առաջին "Մեր բակն" էի նայում... նայում ես, հաճույք ստանում... իսկ Խոստիկյանը, Արամ Ասատրյանը... ուղղակի աչքերդ լցվում են... ճիշտ ա, նույն հայկական ռաբիզությունն ա շատը ցուցադրվում, բայց դե զգում ես էն թվերի շունչը, ապրելակերպը, ոնց են մարդիկ ջիգյարով եղել իրար հետ գումարած մեջի երգերը, որը էս նոր "Մեր Բակը 4-ում" իսպառ բացակայում ա... դրանից մի, թե երկու ժամ հետո "Արմենիայով" "Մեր բակը 4"- սերիան էր... Մի հատ Լալան ա իսկականից մնացել, ինքն էլ ա գնում, ու նախագիծը դառնում ա "Սիտկոմ"-2, կամ մի այլ նման զիբիլ, չնայած հիմա էլ ա զիբիլ... հումոր կա, բայց ստից, արհեստական, 32-ականոտ... էն չի... ափսոս, ափսոս որ էն հին լավն էլ վերցնում սարքում են սերիալ, անմակարդակ բան դարձնում ու փչացնում...

----------

Sagittarius (26.07.2010)

----------


## KiLa

Եթե ես լինեմ այսօրվա ,,Մեր բակը 4" նախագծի տերը, ապա ստեղծագործող կազմին, ու առաջին հերթին ռեժիսորին դատի կտամ: Վերջիններս կարծես անում են հնարավոր ամեն բան, որպեսզի այդ ,,Մեր բակ 4"-ը՝ վիժեցնեն: Մի քանի օր շարունակ հետևել եմ ու փորձել եմ գտնել գոնե մեկ ուշադրության արժան էպիզոդ, մեկ ծիծաղելի դրվագ, հումոր հիշեցնող ինչ որ միջադեպ, կարճ ասած փորձել եմ մի փոքր ժպտալ, բայց ավաղ չի ստացվել: Լացելու բան է... Ամենա-ամենա էժանագին, նաիվ, ամենա-ամենա ռաբիս, տափակ, ոչինչ չասող, գռեհիկ, դատարկ... Մի խոսքով ինձ թվում է, լավ կլիներ նշեյին, որ սերիալը կոչված է բավարարելու մեր ազգաբնակչության մտավոր հետամնաց մասի պահանջները, չէ որ նրանք էլ իրավունք ունեն իրենց հեռուստասերիալն ունենալու: Բայց երևի այստեղ էլ հոգուս մեղք եմ անում, որովհետև նույնիսկ նրանց համար այդ սերիալը չի կարող լավը համարվել... :Angry2:

----------

Meme (26.07.2010), Nadine (29.07.2010), romanista (26.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ճիշտն ասած էլ ինձ էլ հետաքրքիր չի թեման,դարձրել են հիմարություն,երկու րոպե չես կարողանում նայել,ալիքը արագ փոխում եմ

----------

Inna (26.07.2010), Nadine (29.07.2010), romanista (26.07.2010)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ժողովուրդ ջան, բա Բոնի՞ն, էդ մի պերսոնաժը որ ինձ շատ ա դուր գալիս (չնայած գումարային երևի մի 4 սերիա եմ դիտել):

----------

matlev (26.07.2010)

----------


## KiLa

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, բա Բոնի՞ն, էդ մի պերսոնաժը որ ինձ շատ ա դուր գալիս (չնայած գումարային երևի մի 4 սերիա եմ դիտել):


Էլ մի ասա... Բոնին իսկական գտածո է: Շատ եմ զարմանում ու ,,հիանում" այն արվեստագետի արեստավարժությամբ և բեմական արվեստի հոտառությամբ, որն ,,հայտնագործել" է Բոնիին:  Նա երևի հույս ունի, որ տարիներ հետո իր անունը կհոլովվի որպես երիտասարդ տաղանդներ ճանաչող և ,,ջրի երես" հանող... 
Լավ, Բոնին երեխա է և չի հասկանում իր ունեցած կամ չունեցած տաղանդը: Մի՞ թե չկա մեկը, որ դադարեցնի այդ ծաղրը էդ անպաշտպան երեխայի նկատմամբ: Իսկական ծաղր է...

----------


## masivec

Ինչ լավ քյառթի դեր էր տանուուում :Lol2:

----------


## masha31

ԲԱՅՑ ԵՏ ԱՍՏԻՃԱՆ ԵԼ ՎԱՏԸ ՉԻ!  :Xeloq:

----------


## wem

Էտ ճիշտա՞ որ Լալան էլա դուրս գալու «Մեր բակից»:  :Think:

----------

